# Urgent- 4+ year old German Shepherd-Clackamas OR Shelter



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

I just saw the post on their web site for this beautiful boy. He is in the Clackamas County Oregon shelter which I believe does euthanize. Today is Sunday so I am unable to contact them to confirm this.

Here is the link in hopes that someone is looking for a gorgeous male.

Clackamas County Dog Services - Flyers


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Uggggh. I'm SO close in Vancouver. I can't afford another dog right now unfortunately. This is so sad. My husband says this is such a shame. 
I wish I could help.
*-*Summer*-*


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks summer! Let's hope someone will be able to open their home to this guy even if it's temporary. I don't know any animal rescue people do you?


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

I did send a note to the German Shepherd Dog club of Oregon to ask them if they would post him on their web site. Other ideas anyone?


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

George is no longer posted on the shelters site. I hope that means he was adopted.


----------

